#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Limestone in engineering geology free download

## akansha gupta

Limestone is a sedimentary rock composed primarily of calcium carbonate  (CaCO3) in the form of the mineral calcite. It most commonly types in  clear, warm, shallow marine waters





  Similar Threads: Hydrologic Modelling, Engineering Geology free lecture notes Standard Weathering Description Systems in engineering geology free pdf download SLATE in engineering geology free pdf download Quartz familyin engineering geology free pdf download Properties of Minerals in engineering geology free pdf download

----------

